# Buying posted signs



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Im looking to buy a roll or so of the yellow posted no trespassing signs but am not sure where to get them. tried tractor supply. i hate buying the individual signs at wal mart too much land. thanks


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I've actually found them at TSC but usually, a well stocked local hardware store in a rural hunting area is the best place to find these. Or maybe try the Internet:
http://www.cspoutdoors.com/postedsigns.html
(See the last sign at the bottom).


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would think your local TSC should have them. If they don't have them they should be able to get them. I believe that is where I got mine a few years back.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought mine off Ebay. I think a roll of 50 was around $40, but I can't recall exactly. I've seen them at a local pro shop for about the same price. I've never seen them at TSC, but that doesn't mean they aren't there.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I bought mine off Ebay. I think a roll of 50 was around $40, but I can't recall exactly. I've seen them at a local pro shop for about the same price.


Are those a rigid plastic type? That is considerably less than what I paid. It has been a few years but I am thinking I paid somewhere between $1.50-2.00 apiece for them. I have some that are needing replaced soon is why I am curious.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought some of the bright yellow, rigid plastic signs at TSC a couple weeks ago for $.089 each


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't mention that these were the paper signs. I've found these to last longer than any other type of sign I've used. The only thing I have to do is write my name each year or two with permanent marker, since it fades away over time.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The link in my post below is for TYVIC signs, roll of 100 for $28- at $0.28 each I don't know how he'll beat that price anywhere! 
TIP: When posting land, carry a lightweight 6 ft. aluminum ladder. That way, only BIGFOOT(or "Z"!) can tear them down!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So on the paper ones how long do they last? And what do you affix them to? Much of my property line does not have large trees to tack them to. I ended up taking a bunch of plywood scraps and making boards for them. I would still need to do so. I just was not sure even when putting them on a tree large enough to attach it to whether you may need something behind them?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, I was way off on my price. I checked my Ebay account and I paid $12.50 for 50 signs, not $40.  
Brain, I simply nail mine to my trees or fence posts. I like to use the nails with the large plastic washers on them, but roofing nails work too. Ive only had mine for a couple of years and they are just as good now as when I nailed them up. All of the other types of signs Ive used in the past have fallen apart after two years or so, except the white metal signs. However, I couldnt afford to line the farm with those.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You are right on the plastic type. I have several of those that have gotten brittle and fallen apart. I will have to look in to getting a roll of them for next summer.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I recently had my property surveyed and marked every 50 yards. I then decided to post the property. I bought 4' metal posts ($2 each) and a aluminum sign ($1 each). I put the sign on the posts with washer, nut and bolt and drove them in the ground next to the established property line that was marked with a wooden stake and flag. I have used the paper signs for posting my road frontage and the signs tend to last about 3-4 years then I have to redo them. Eventually I am going to mark the entire property with metal posts and a sign attached. The only concern is the locals shooting my signs.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks guys for the info. i will look into the different sites and see what i can find.


----------

